
How I Made the GeekStack Logo With No Design Skills Whatsoever - pchristensen
http://geekstack.com/blog/non-designers-make-your-own-decent-logo-for-free/
======
apgwoz
I don't wanna rain on your parade, but it sure would be a lot nicer if the
lines were nice and crisp... This may be related to the zooming you did in
Word?

------
trickjarrett
Clever but utterly unappealing as far as logos go.

------
ld50
lawl. no design skills whatsoever. lawl. obvious statement is obvious.

